# Repair heart wound dx code



## mkndevh@msn.com (Oct 7, 2016)

Good morning!  Looking for DX code for a repair of heart (suture repair) wound.  PT has malfunctioning pacemaker (lead). It's not stated by the surgeon that the pacemaker was responsible for the perforation of the heart. Dr documented procedure as a "primary suture repair of right ventricular perforation without cardiopulmonary bypass." Researching best I could find is S26.99. What do you think? TIA


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 7, 2016)

mkndevh@msn.com said:


> Good morning!  Looking for DX code for a repair of heart (suture repair) wound.  PT has malfunctioning pacemaker (lead). It's not stated by the surgeon that the pacemaker was responsible for the perforation of the heart. Dr documented procedure as a "primary suture repair of right ventricular perforation without cardiopulmonary bypass." Researching best I could find is S26.99. What do you think? TIA



Personally I'd query the provider about this one. The use of unspecified codes is now a big factor when considering a diagnosis, and in this case the type of injury is known so it's not an unspecified situation.


----------



## mkndevh@msn.com (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

